# how to install piston ring in qg15 engine



## usermech (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you give me the instructions ( with pictures if possible) for replacing the piston ring on my nissan n16 qg15 engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Each piston has several rings...compression and oil control rings. Replacing them is not a simple job! The whole engine has to come apart: cylinder head, oil pan and pickup, the rod caps have to be removed and the piston assy. needs to be pushed up through the bore and out the top of the block. If you're going that far, you mind as well do all of the piston rings. The bores of the block will need to be checked for wear and taper. If wear is okay, the cylinder walls should be lightly honed to de-glaze them and to provide some cross-hatching so that the new rings will seat in properly. If the wear is excessive, the block will need to be sent to a machine shop and bored oversize, which will require oversized pistons and rings. End gaps of the rings will also need to be checked. To make this long story short, you're almost rebuilding the engine...and might as well rebuild it if you're going this far!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

usermech said:


> Can you give me the instructions ( with pictures if possible) for replacing the piston ring on my nissan n16 qg15 engine.


Can you tell us what happened to the engine and how you determined that rings need to be replaced.


----------

